# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Angst und Verzweiflung einer Tochter

## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Name ist Laura und ich bin die Tochter eines Betroffenen. 
Wir haben letzte Woche erfahren, daß mein Papa Prostatakrebs hat. Dies ist dann seine zweite Krebserkrankung. Die Erste vor ca. 2 Jahren ist Gott sei Dank bis jetzt gut ausgegangen. 
Diese neue Schocknachricht hat uns alle in ein tiefes Loch gestürzt. Als nächstes soll ein PSMA PET CT gemacht werden. Wenn jetzt noch Metastasen dazu kommen......da darf ich gar nicht dran denken. 
Ich bemühe mich vor meinen Eltern zuversichtlich und positiv zu sein, um sie nicht noch mehr zu belasten. Gelingt mir auch eigentlich gut. 
Doch wenn ich zum Nachdenken komme, dreht sich das Gedankenkarussell wild. Ich male mir die schrecklichsten Szenarien aus. Schlaf ist kaum möglich, 3-4 Stunden, dann schrecke ich auf und sofort sind die schlimmen Gedanken da. Ständiger Druck im Magen, Kopfschmerzen. 
Mein Mann, der Rest der Familie und Freunde versuchen mir gut zuzureden und mir positive Energie zu geben - was meistens an mir vergebens ist. Es endet meistens im Tränenmeer.
Ich musste das einfach mal loswerden. 
Vielleicht gibt es jemanden, der ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

LG Laura

----------


## Optimist

> ...Vielleicht gibt es jemanden, der ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat...


Hallo Laura,
gestern habe ich im Forum kurz berichtet, wie mir mein Optimismus über die Krebsdiagnose und die anschließenden Behandlungen (ADT, Chemo) geholfen hat.
Und dass meine Freundin in den ersten Monaten nach Diagnose sehr verzweifelt war.
Gutes  Zureden hat nicht geholfen, hat ihre Situation eher noch verschlimmert. Meine Einstellung zur Erkrankung hat sie längere Zeit, bis erste Erfolge erkennbar waren nicht verstanden.
Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass sie nachts oft wach gelegen ist und gegrübelt hat.

Nach vier Monaten begann meine Chemo, PSA-Werte sausten nach ein paar Wochen in den Keller und ab da ging es mit meiner Freundin wieder aufwärts. Sie war wieder gefestigt, vorsichtig optimistisch und hatte Kraft mich bei der Chemo, die zeitweise und vor allem in der 2. Hälfte sehr anstrengend war zu unterstützen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Laura, wenn sich bei Dir die Sorgen schon auf den Magen geschlagen haben, wäre vielleicht die Psychoonkologie, die es an allen PK-Zentren gibt und bei der auch Angehörige willkommen sind eine Möglichkeit  aus Deiner Verzweiflung herauszufinden.
Habe dann, da ich mit ihr nicht so recht weiter wusste mal mit der Psychoonkologie, die es bei uns am Klinikum gibt  angerufen, die wären zu Gesprächen mit uns beiden, kurzfristig  bereit gewesen,  aber da ging es ihr allmählich wieder besser und wir haben das Gesprächsangebot nicht angenommen.

  Mittlerweile ist meine Erkrankung nur noch selten ein Thema bei uns.

  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Du schreibst von Deiner Angst vor der Entdeckung möglichen Metastasen bei Deinem Vater. Bis jetzt sind doch keine bekannt.
  Und wenn eines Tages Metastasen gefunden werden sollten, Metastasierung ist beim PK kein Todesurteil. Es gibt hier unterschiedliche Behandlungsmöglichkeiten und mittlerweile gute Erfolge bei  Lebensdauer und Lebensqualität.

  Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## Optimist

Ergänzung:


  Laura,
  Du hast vor einiger Zeit geschrieben, dass Dein Vater event. in Regensburg behandelt werden soll. Dort gibt es eine Psychosoziale Krebsberatungsstelle, *auch für Angehörige:*

https://www.bayerische-krebsgesellsc...ickel_2020.pdf

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_In der Psychosozialen Krebsberatungsstelle Regensburg der Bayerischen Krebsgesellschaft und in den Außensprechstunden Amberg und Cham finden Menschen mit Krebs, deren Angehörige und Interessierte: 
_
_ Unterstützung bei der Bewältigung der Erkrankung und ihrer seelischen Folgen_
_ Begleitung in Krisensituationen_
_ Ermutigung, mit der veränderten Lebenssituation umzugehen_
_ Informationen zu  Nachsorge und Rehabilitation  finanziellen und sozialrechtlichen Fragestellungen  Früherkennung und Gesundheitsförderung_
_Die Beratungen sind kostenfrei und vertraulich._
  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Franz

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Laura,

Du drehst z.Zt. ganz schön am Rad. Laß mich mal versuchen, da ein bißchen Realität reinzubringen.

Dein Vater hat Prostatakrebs, das ist eine Scheißdiagnose. Allerdings ist das in dem Alter fast normal, wenn man nach der Statistik geht. Du kennst wahrscheinlich die Faustregel, daß man, wenn man sucht, bei 50% der 50jährigen PCa (oder jedenfalls Vorstufen davon) findet, bei 70% der 70jährigen, inzwischen weiß man, auch bei 20% der Twens. Kurz  Männer in den westlichen Ländern müssen, einfach weil sie Männer sind, damit leben, daß sie, je älter desto mehr, mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit PCa entwickeln. Ich wünschte (auch für mich), das wäre nicht so, aber es ist leider so.

Außerdem haben die meisten allein beim Wort Krebs die Vorstellung von Krankheit  Leiden  Siechtum  Tod, schnell bergab. Diese Assoziation ist beim PCa in der überwältigenden Mehrzahl der Fälle einfach falsch. Solltest Du mal mit Onkologen reden, also den Spezialisten für Krebs allgemein, werden die mir wahrscheinlich in folgendem zustimmen: Wenn schon Krebs, dann bitte Prostatakrebs. Im Gegensatz zu, sagen wir mal, Bauchspeicheldrüsen- oder manchem Gerhirnkrebs, denen man beim Wachsen praktisch zusehen kann, ist PCa in der Regel eine langsam voranschreitende Krankheit. Ok, manche kriegen es früher (nicht so gut), aber selbst dann ist PCa in den allermeisten Fällen eine Schnecke.

Ihr habt Glück mit dem Urologen, mit dem Ihr zuletzt zu tun hattet. Einer, der die Nachbar-Disziplin (in diesem Fall Strahlentherapie) empfiehlt, ist eher die Ausnahme und verdient Respekt.

Dann hast Du dieses Forum gefunden, wo jede Menge Leute bereit sind, ihre Zeit und ihr Wissen zu teilen. Versetz Dich mal kurz 30 Jahre in die Vergangenheit: Kein Internet, keine Foren, jede Wissensbeschaffung mühsam. Auch so gesehen: Wenn schon, dann besser heute und in diesem Teil der Welt

Den Rat mit der psychologischen Beratung würde ich in Erwägung ziehen. Alles Gute Euch.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ergänzung:
> 
> 
>   Laura,
>   Du hast vor einiger Zeit geschrieben, dass Dein Vater event. in Regensburg behandelt werden soll. Dort gibt es eine Psychosoziale Krebsberatungsstelle, *auch für Angehörige:*
> 
> https://www.bayerische-krebsgesellsc...ickel_2020.pdf
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Lieber Franz,

ich bin immer wieder erfreut, dass Du trotz Deiner eigenen Probleme, so liebevolle Ratschläge zu erteilen in der Lage bist.

Weiter so und alles Gute für Dich wünscht Harald

Und Laura wünsche ich das auch und noch mehr und Kopf hoch, wenns auch schwer fällt.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Rastaman,

ohne Umschweife, der obige Beitrag von Dir, ist der, der  mir bislang am meisten imponiert hat. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Laura1001

Lieber Franz, Rastaman und Harald, 

ich danke euch von Herzen für eure lieben Worte und für eure Geduld. 

Wahrscheinlich hängt meine Angst auch damit zusammen, dass wir in der Familie schon einige schwere Krebserkrankungen hatten. 
Bei meiner Schwiegermutter wurde vor 15 Jahren, eine Woche nach Geburt unseres ersten Kindes, Eierstockkrebs im fortgeschrittenem Stadium diagnostiziert. Es war ein Wunder, dass sie das geschafft hat. Heute geht's ihr Gott sei Dank gut. Aber die Chemo war die Hölle. 
Kurz darauf bekam ihre Schwester dieselbe Diagnose. Trotz erbittlichem Kampf hat sie es leider nicht geschafft.
Auch meine Tante, Papas Schwester, ist vor ein paar Jahren an Brustkrebs gestorben. 

Trotzdem werde ich mir eure Worte zu Herzen nehmen und versuchen stark und vor allem positiv zu bleiben. 

Nochmal vielen, vielen Dank euch und euch und euren Lieben von Herzen alles Gute.

----------


## Rastaman

Ok Laura, da kann man dünnhäutig werden.

Also familiäre Disposition. Laß mich das mal pragmatisch interpretieren. Das spricht dafür, daß die direkten Verwandten die entspr.  Früherkennungen früher als üblich angehen, und von geschehenem Leid in der Familie profitieren. Klingt furchtbar, aber früheres Erkennen von krebsigen Entwicklungen erhöht die Chancen für erfolgreiche Interventionen bekanntlich enorm.

Ich bin so ein Fall. Wäre bei meinem Bruder mit 60 Jahren nicht weit fortgeschrittener PCa entdeckt worden, und hätte sein Urologe nicht gesagt da gibt es einen Bruder? Guter Anlass, dessen PSA zu checken, und hätte dieser Urologe aus drei PSA-Werten im eigentlich unverdächtigen Bereich nicht eine verdächtige Dynamik herausgelesen mit den folgenden üblichen Schritten, dann hätte ich jetzt entweder ein dickes Problem oder würde auf eines zusteuern, mit weniger Optionen als damals.

Am Leid meines Bruders ändert das auch in der Rückschau keinen Fatz, aber doch  ich habe davon profitiert. Ich finde das tröstlich.

----------


## Laura1001

Lieber Rastaman, 

es tut mir sehr leid, dass du deinen Bruder verloren hast. 
Bei uns wurden bereits Gentests aufgrund der Krebserkrankungen durchgeführt. Bei meiner Seite keine Auffälligkeiten, bei der Seite meines Mannes wurde ein Gen für Eierstockkrebs gefunden. Das ist für unsere Tochter später von Bedeutung. Jedenfalls wurde vereinbart, dass sie im Erwachsenenalter engmaschig untersucht wird. 

LG Laura

----------

